
The Extraordinary Life of Martha Gellhorn - mmcclure
https://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/tradition/a22109842/martha-gellhorn-career-ernest-hemingway/
======
chewz
If you are a traveller (or planing to become one) I highly recommend reading
Travels with Myself and Others by Martha Gellhorn.

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/925368.Travels_With_Myse...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/925368.Travels_With_Myself_and_Another)

------
ghaff
There's a biopic about Gellhorn's time with Hemingway (Hemingway & Gellhorn),
which IMO is better than Rotten Tomatoes suggests.

[https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/hemingway_and_gellhorn_2012...](https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/hemingway_and_gellhorn_2012/)

------
jshevek
Martha Gellhorn is an amazing person. Particular impressive is this portion of
her life as summarized by wikipedia (also covered in the article at
townandcountrymag)

"Later, from Germany, she reported on the rise of Adolf Hitler. In the spring
of 1938 (months before the Munich Agreement), she was in Czechoslovakia. After
the outbreak of World War II, she described these events in the novel A
Stricken Field (1940). She later reported the war from Finland, Hong Kong,
Burma, Singapore, and England. Lacking official press credentials to witness
the Normandy landings, she hid in a hospital ship bathroom, and upon landing
impersonated a stretcher bearer; she later recalled, "I followed the war
wherever I could reach it." She was the only woman to land at Normandy on
D-Day on June 6, 1944. She was also among the first journalists to report from
Dachau concentration camp after it was liberated by US troops on April 29,
1945."

